# Bruce Lee Quotes of the Day



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 10, 2018)

*Forget about winning and losing; forget about pride and pain.*


*Notice that the stiffest tree is most easily cracked, while the bamboo or willow survives by bending with the wind.*


*Do not pray for an easy life, pray for the strength to endure a difficult one.*


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 10, 2018)

I don't push. I punch.


----------



## jobo (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi ya, da,


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 10, 2018)

“Be like water making its way through cracks. Do not be assertive, but adjust to the object, and you shall find a way around or through it. If nothing within you stays rigid, outward things will disclose themselves. 

Empty your mind, be formless. Shapeless, like water. If you put water into a cup, it becomes the cup. You put water into a bottle and it becomes the bottle. You put it in a teapot, it becomes the teapot. Now, water can flow or it can crash. Be water, my friend.”


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 11, 2018)

“Don’t think. FEEL. It’s like a finger pointing at the moon. Do not concentrate on the finger, or you will miss all of the heavenly glory.”


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 11, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> “Don’t think. FEEL. It’s like a finger pointing at the moon. Do not concentrate on the finger, or you will miss all of the heavenly glory.”


That's one of my favorites Simon.   People always talking about Jesus; they are looking at the finger, and missing his message often.  

“Do not pray for an easy life, pray for the strength to endure a difficult one”


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 11, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> That's one of my favorites Simon.   People always talking about Jesus; they are looking at the finger, and missing his message often.
> 
> “Do not pray for an easy life, pray for the strength to endure a difficult one”




I never talk about Joshua bar Joseph. His message btw was an entirely Jewish one.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 12, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> “Be like water making its way through cracks.,.”


I don't like this principle. Water will only flow through crack. Water will not create crack.

This problem of this type of thinking is "You don't have any plan. You only wait for opportunity. You don't try to create opportunity".


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 12, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> That's one of my favorites Simon.   People always talking about Jesus; they are looking at the finger, and missing his message often.
> 
> “Do not pray for an easy life, pray for the strength to endure a difficult one”



Yeah I love that one... and yes very true hey!



Tez3 said:


> I never talk about Joshua bar Joseph. His message btw was an entirely Jewish one.



Ah right, I feel his message and presence went beyond any particular tradition and pointed well beyond them. I guess a finger/moon thing maybe? But fair enough ay



Kung Fu Wang said:


> I don't like this principle. Water will only flow through crack. Water will not create crack.
> 
> This problem of this type of thinking is "You don't have any plan. You only wait for opportunity. You don't try to create opportunity".



Ah yeah I know what you mean. I think it's more relating to not forcing anything, but adapting to the circumstances on hand. You may still need to jump on opportunities and assert certain actions, but in a flowing way that doesn't oppose reality


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 12, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah right, I feel his message and presence went beyond any particular tradition and pointed well beyond them. I guess a finger/moon thing maybe? But fair enough ay




That message though wasn't anything new and has been mistranslated/changed a lot by now. It doesn't really go beyond any particular tradition because most have something the same. Nothing the man said hadn't been said  and written down before.


----------



## wckf92 (Aug 12, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I don't like this principle. Water will only flow through crack. Water will not create crack.
> 
> This problem of this type of thinking is "You don't have any plan. You only wait for opportunity. You don't try to create opportunity".



I disagree KFW.  Water can carve out a river bed in its liquid state, water can create a crack and carve out valleys and mountains in its frozen state. Water, locked inside a stone or rock placed too near a fire will cause the stone/rock to explode. Water in its liquid or steam state can burn. Water in its liquid state, tightly focused, can and does cut or carve through metal. 
Some WC prefers to "flow" like water; flow around obstacles, etc. Other WC crashes and cuts.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 12, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> That message though wasn't anything new and has been mistranslated/changed a lot by now. It doesn't really go beyond any particular tradition because most have something the same. Nothing the man said hadn't been said  and written down before.



Ah yep I know what ya mean. It wasn't anything new in a sense and much had been said before already, I guess he had a slightly different emphasis however (less so on a judgemental, angry God and more on a loving God) and may have helped alter the understanding of other teachings. And yeah I was referring more to that his teachings (among others) point to beyond any traditions. The message ultimately was the same, but pointing beyond particular tradition to universal truth (which many spoke of and taught).

And yep who knows what the original writings/sayings were, so much possible mistranslations! But it is refreshing when you find one that really resonates and connects


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 12, 2018)

“Take no thought of who is right or wrong or who is better than. Be not for or against.” 

“If I tell you I'm good, probably you will say I'm boasting. But if I tell you I'm not good, you'll know I'm lying.” 

“Knowledge earns you power, character earns you respect.”


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 14, 2018)

Nameste'


----------



## jobo (Aug 14, 2018)

Who's Put peas in like noodles ? I told you I don't like peas.

To the buffet lady on the enter the Dragon set,


----------



## jobo (Aug 14, 2018)

Why has someone so ugly got so many mirrors ?.

To the set designer for enter the dragon,


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 15, 2018)

_*“In the middle of chaos lies opportunity"*_


----------



## Martial D (Aug 15, 2018)

"Does this Yellow Onesie make me look fat?" -Bruce Lee


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 18, 2018)

* "Never blow out someone else's candle to try and make your own candle burn brighter"*


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> *Forget about winning and losing; forget about pride and pain.*
> 
> 
> *Notice that the stiffest tree is most easily cracked, while the bamboo or willow survives by bending with the wind.*
> ...


Just curious, why did you post this in wing chun rather than the jeet kune do forum?


----------



## Martial D (Aug 18, 2018)

Im not sure buddy knows the difference. Seems like he saw a few movies and got some tightness in the pants, and here he is.


----------



## jobo (Aug 18, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> * "Never blow out someone else's candle to try and make your own candle burn brighter"*


never use two frying pans, buy a large wok


----------



## Martial D (Aug 18, 2018)

"is it safe to mix these pills?"

-last words


----------



## Steve (Aug 18, 2018)

“The early worm gets eaten” - Bruce Lee when explaining his tardiness on set.


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 26, 2018)

An American young man, traveled to a tall mountain in Tibet seeking enlightenment.  He was hiking up the mountain when he came upon a Zen master, carrying a heavy bag.  The seeker asked the master, "I'd give anything to know how to become enlightened!"   Upon hearing that, the Zen master put his bag on the ground from his shoulder, and just stared at the man.  After a few minutes, the seeker said, "Oh yeah.  I think I see.  But what comes after enlightenment?"
   The master picked up the bag, threw it over his shoulder and walked on.


----------



## LastGasp (Aug 27, 2018)

I think it's easy to get hung up on philosophical quotes. Lee studied philosophy widely, both eastern and western, and what I think he was doing was trying to take those tenets that he thought he could practically apply in his own life, to make himself a more rounded person. He had far from finished in this process, in my view. And process is what it is, and it continues throughout one's life until death.

Much of what he wrote down or said has been collected together in various volumes, problem with that being, it is all very unconnected, largely musing on smaller points - I don't think the compilation stands the test as a fully fledged, complete philosophy, which is why it only provides true insight in a handful of instances.

Philosophy is a very personal thing, and I think it would be unwise to try to grab that of any one person and try to implement it in one's own life. Lee's philosophy would most likely have been very different by now, had he lived until today. Time and life experience have a habit of doing that to you. Like JKD itself, it is not a static thing.

Of course, I could be talking complete...well, you know


----------

